# digitizer needed



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

does anyone know of a good digitizer that is fast and reasonable that uses pulse?
Would like to get true .pxf formats for a few reasons.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi huey642
I don't use that format im afraid but if you need any digitizing for the meantime just let me know! What type of logo do you need for the native format?
Cheers


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Try Mitch @ 

TopSail Sportwear - 800- 338-6104

make sure you ask for Mitch. He did all out digitizing for years and is very good. Let him know Richard & Courtney referred you and tell him we said hey.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use www.wickedstitch.com


----------



## confettiadv (Oct 30, 2010)

artworksource.com 30.00 for most crest designs


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

24HourArtwork.com | VECTOR ART & EMBROIDERY DIGITIZING SERVICES is based in Washington state US


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree, AWS gets a lot of our overflow. We ask for Wilcom files but they also offer Pulse files. Very reliable and the quality is good given the low prices.

=confettiadv;1023920]artworksource.com 30.00 for most crest designs[/quote]


----------

